# the shortest period ever



## slammjamminlammy (Sep 10, 2001)

hi, I ususally have extremely regular periods - exactly 28 days apart and lasting for 5 days, heavy in the middle. this month, I had a one day period - no kidding! I dripped a little bit on either side, but i just had one unbelieveable heavy night (went through a super and a pad before waking up in the middle of the night, then did it again before morning) and that was it. I just started taking Sarafem for PMDD this summer, and I was also just diagnosed with IBS, primarily premensturally, as well. Are they related? Is this anything to worry about? should I just sit tight, and see what happens next month?? ??? ????(not that I'm complaining about a one day period!!







)


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

I guess you should check with your doctor if it worries you, but a similar thing happened to me and has not caused any real problems. I used to be regular 28 days, then suddenly I became 2 days every 3 months... weird. I checked with the doctor, they said it was nothing to worry about. My symptoms get worse every 28 days whether or not I get my period. Sorry, I know I'm not really answering your qustion, I just thought it was interesting that similar things had happened.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2001)

Hi,I noticed a change in my period flow when I changed contraceptive pills. Went from a strong 5 day period to around 1 day as well, mentioned it to my GP at the time and she didn't seem concerned. I went to a naturopath recently about sore, dry eyes and she thinks this & my short period is related to my IBS-C condition and my digestion? I agree about the one day period - not such a bad thing!


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Since it has only happened this one time, just sit back, but if it happens again next month, see your doctor.


----------

